# Gas type from Repsol garage



## missbusybusy (May 11, 2013)

Hello all

just having a little debate with hubby, can you please let me now what gas is in the bottles from the repsol garages etc , propane or butane :fingerscrossed:

thank you


----------



## Jumar (Mar 14, 2012)

Butane in the plain orange bottles, propane in the orange bottles with black stripe.

Plastic orange 6 kilo bottles are butane.


----------



## missbusybusy (May 11, 2013)

hi Jaws, Thanks 
stale mate this end 
do they both use this type of connector ?


----------



## Jumar (Mar 14, 2012)

Yes. The picture is a 30 mb regulator.


----------



## missbusybusy (May 11, 2013)

wonderful thank you


----------



## Jumar (Mar 14, 2012)

Are you the whiskey drinker from mh fun by any chance?


----------



## missbusybusy (May 11, 2013)

lol small world 
don't tell hubby about the whisky


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

I have a quick question along these lines....

Someone replaced one of my orange Repsol Butane bottles with a silver Cepsa Butane bottle last year - no problem with that but does anybody know if I can go to Repsol and replace the silver Cepsa with an orange Repsol bottle?

There are more places on my regular route that do the orange ones and I need to replace this one as it's empty

I know the above may sounds like it has an 'obvious' answer but this is Spain and stranger things have happened


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

No you can't. Different companies and different contracts. Some small shops stock both and they might oblige...


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

thanks Thrax - for a change what you presume to be correct IS correct


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

donz said:


> thanks Thrax - for a change what you presume to be correct IS correct


??????????


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

I simply mean that I find it a rarity to have confirmed what I think will be correct here in Spain (i.e. common sense stuff lol!)


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

thrax said:


> No you can't. Different companies and different contracts. Some small shops stock both and they might oblige...


This is not entirely true, at least, not around here.

When we bought our property, we had a mix of Repsol and Cepsa bottles. I got fed up with this and spoke to my local repsol dealer (not a garage).

I was able to take all my silver Cepsa bottles and change them for orange Repsol ones - at no additional charge. The man there said this was standard practice!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Definitely doesn't happen here at all. You are supposed to have a contract for each gas bottle, although many people buy empty bottles for around €10. According to our contract it clearly states that no other type of bottle may be exchanged.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

We don't have a contract, when we bought our gas heaters we went to the Repsol depot, paid a deposit and took a full bottle. We just change the empty ones for full ones. I think the deposit was €30,refundable.


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

What Mary says is correct in Pizarra too. Also, our Ferreteria will change 'em type for type, no problems. No contracts in the Campo!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

country boy said:


> What Mary says is correct in Pizarra too. Also, our Ferreteria will change 'em type for type, no problems. No contracts in the Campo!


I can't get over how comparatively cheap butane gas is. We've tried everything from wood fires to parafin but gas beats them all. We started heating with our first bottle on November 19th....we are now on bottle number three and going strong.
We heat for roughly five hours each day, so it's cost us around 50 euros so far...for seven weeks' heat.


----------



## calpeflyer (Mar 29, 2013)

A 15KG Butane Bottle here in UK is now £35 !!
Looking forward to my move in the summer


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

mrypg9 said:


> We don't have a contract, when we bought our gas heaters we went to the Repsol depot, paid a deposit and took a full bottle. We just change the empty ones for full ones. I think the deposit was €30,refundable.


But if you paid a deposit, you must have received receipt. That could be considered proof if there was a problem. If you don't have contract and there is an unlikely accident, then the gas company will deny responsibility and if there was a problem with your property, the house insurers may refuse to pay out.
As I said on another posting, I know someone in France close to the Spanish border who bought one secondhand. The valve on one bottle exploded and she was badly burned. It went to court and initially the gas company denied responsibility because she had bought the bottle secondhand. 
I know people who have contracts for two bottles, but own more. The same will apply, if there is an unlikely accident, then the insurers may not accept responsibility.
We have two Repsol bottles with contracts and two Cepsa bottles with contracts. I have been told buy a garage, they would swap the bottles for no extra charge, but only the agent can do that and amend your contract.


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

snikpoh said:


> This is not entirely true, at least, not around here.
> 
> When we bought our property, we had a mix of Repsol and Cepsa bottles. I got fed up with this and spoke to my local repsol dealer (not a garage).
> 
> I was able to take all my silver Cepsa bottles and change them for orange Repsol ones - at no additional charge. The man there said this was standard practice!


That is okay, provided your contract was amended, if it wasn't, then it may not be legal. Each gas company owns the bottles, it is their property and each contract would meet amending
I took my Repsol bottles years ago to change to Cepsa and they refused saying they were two different companies!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Aron said:


> But if you paid a deposit, you must have received receipt. That could be considered proof if there was a problem. If you don't have contract and there is an unlikely accident, then the gas company will deny responsibility and if there was a problem with your property, the house insurers may refuse to pay out.
> As I said on another posting, I know someone in France close to the Spanish border who bought one secondhand. The valve on one bottle exploded and she was badly burned. It went to court and initially the gas company denied responsibility because she had bought the bottle secondhand.
> I know people who have contracts for two bottles, but own more. The same will apply, if there is an unlikely accident, then the insurers may not accept responsibility.
> We have two Repsol bottles with contracts and two Cepsa bottles with contracts. I have been told buy a garage, they would swap the bottles for no extra charge, but only the agent can do that and amend your contract.


Yes, we got a receipt for the four bottles we bought. I'm not sure what you'd call the place we got them and get them changed, it's not a garage, just a huge depot for butane bottles.
We are extremely careful with gas or anything inflammable. Once, years ago, I had a shower, sprayed myself with CK1 cologne, put on my bathrobe but didn't fasten it and went to the kitchen to cook breakfast...kippers with poached eggs and tomatos, as it happens. I lit the gas and was enveloped in a sheet of flame...Luckily no harm was done as the alcohol in the cologne burnt off very quickly. 
But I learnt my lesson.

Writing this has made me yearn for a pair of kippers...


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

mrypg9 said:


> Yes, we got a receipt for the four bottles we bought. I'm not sure what you'd call the place we got them and get them changed, it's not a garage, just a huge depot for butane bottles.
> We are extremely careful with gas or anything inflammable. Once, years ago, I had a shower, sprayed myself with CK1 cologne, put on my bathrobe but didn't fasten it and went to the kitchen to cook breakfast...kippers with poached eggs and tomatos, as it happens. I lit the gas and was enveloped in a sheet of flame...Luckily no harm was done as the alcohol in the cologne burnt off very quickly.
> But I learnt my lesson.
> 
> Writing this has made me yearn for a pair of kippers...


Yep, kippers from Seahouses in Northumberland, used to love them. That was another life long ago!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

When we bought two of our four bottles each one came with a contract and to have the deposit refunded we are supposed to have the contract available. I don't think this happens now but when we bought the first one we had to produce our NIE. Didn't happen with the second one but I had taken it along just in case. I suppose the old saying, this is Spain applies and it may well depend on the garage you go to and even the employee you get. But if you exchange a CEPSA bottle for a Repsol bottle then someone will have to return it to the original company and that would mean a cost. Somehow don't think that is likely these days.


----------



## missbusybusy (May 11, 2013)

*picture*

I all
could someone please post a picture of the top / connection of the repsol bottle

thank you


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

missbusybusy said:


> I all
> could someone please post a picture of the top / connection of the repsol bottle
> 
> thank you


Both repsol and cepsa bottles use the regulator as you posted in #3.

I'll see if I can take a picture of one - but why?????????????


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

repsol


----------



## missbusybusy (May 11, 2013)

brilliant thank you


----------



## Jumar (Mar 14, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> repsol


You were too quick for me, obviously why you are a moderator:mod:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jaws101 said:


> You were too quick for me, obviously why you are a moderator:mod:


lol - & that was my third attempt - the first 2 photos were too big!


----------

